# Problems with closing Meteor account and paying off balance.



## brenglee (2 Apr 2012)

why wont meteor let you close account and pay off balance after its closed. My contract period is up, I am trying to clear what I owe but they keep adding the monthly fee so I can never catch up unless I pay it all upfront which is not possible. They cut me off too, so Im paying a monthly contract for a phone which doesnt exist any more. I am thinking of not paying any more and let them send me a solicitors letter


----------



## Lightning (3 Apr 2012)

What is the monthly fee that Meteor are applying?


----------



## brenglee (3 Apr 2012)

25 euro per month. I just rang them there again and they said even if I pay what I owe, 52 e, I still have to give another 30 days notice to cancel the contract , meaning they are going to charge me yet another 25 e.


----------



## flattea2 (3 Apr 2012)

You say in your first post the contract period is up, yet in your second post you say that they are telling you that you need to give notice to cancel your contract.

So is the contract finished or not?


----------



## Sue Ellen (3 Apr 2012)

Perhaps www.comreg.ie will help or www.nca.ie  will be able to help/offer advice.


----------



## brenglee (3 Apr 2012)

it was due for renewal in february. they renewed it automatically


----------



## Slim (4 Apr 2012)

brenglee said:


> it was due for renewal in february. they renewed it automatically


 
Mrs Slim recently came off contract with Meteor. The contract period is the minimum period. You have to notify them of your intention to come off contract, 30 days notice, then check status of your phone on the 30th day after that. Any deviation from the terms or small print means they will continue to clock up the monthly fee. Keep an email of your communication to quit.


----------



## crayfish (26 Jan 2013)

*Cancel Your direct debit after you leave...*

Just be sure and cancel your direct debit with them after you leave. They took money from my account over one year on after I left them. It took over 20 emails & 5 phone calls on my part as well as a number of interventions by ComReg to get it back.


----------

